

My Twitter Account Has Been Taken Over - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/my-twitter-account-has-been-taken-over/

======
mikecane
Yes, this is my post, but I haven't seen anyone else post a snap of one of the
exploits being used. The code is highlighted.

